# Worming?



## Arabiansnob (Feb 12, 2011)

I am in need of some wormer for goats......i had been giving my girls Ivermectin horse paste wormer because a good friend told me that what she gives her goats to worm them.  But someone told me I should not use it.  So what do ya'll use to worm your goats with, and where i can find it ?


----------



## Arabiansnob (Feb 12, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 12, 2011)

It really depends on what worms your dealing with.  Most people on here do not worm on a set schedule, but as needed based on fecals or tale-tell signs.  I think Ivermectin is usually kept on hand by most goat owners here - but the consensus is to use the cattle injectible (going from memory but I think it's the 1% ivermectin) and give it as an oral drench.  If you put ivermectin in as a searh tread in Goats-diseases you'll find lots of info about it, including doseages.  PBS animal supply has the best price that I've found, online ordering is pretty easy and they ship free over $75.00 or flat $7.50 for under $75.00.

There are plenty of other wormers out there but again, it depends on your particular worm and worm load.  Running a fecal is the best way to know what you're dealing with.  Ususally between $10 and $15 to have a vet to it.  You don't have to take the goat in for a fecal, just a few fresh goat berries.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 12, 2011)

You can use the horse wormer, but you have to get the dosage correct or you may be under dosing them, which doesn't help at all. 

We use  the following wormers on an as needed bases, another words we check the goats eye lids and inner lips for signs of paleness or pinkness and evaluate there overall health. 

We use Cydectin cattle pour-on 1cc per 20lbs for signs of barber pole worms, lice, mites and lung worms does not treat tape-worms (this is our main wormer). 

(Quest Equine wormer contains cydectin  "Milbymycin") Not sure of dosage


We use valbazen (white paste wormer) for tapeworms 1cc per 10 lbs. 

We have used Safe-guard and synanthic in the past for tapeworms. 

We use Corid for Coccidiosis treatment

We haven't used ivermectin in years, doesn't seem to do anything for our worms.


One of the best things you can do for your goats to help them combat worms is to keep out a good quality loose goat mineral free-choice. The copper and other minerals and vitamins in it aids in a stronger healthier animal. 

Can not feed goat feed or goat minerals to sheep.

All wormers are recommended to be given orally
Can not give white wormers llike , valbazen and synanthic to pregnant goats

The best way to understand your goats worm loads is to have a fecal test done, worm them and then have another test done to see how effective the wormer was. Talking to sheep and goat farmers in your area and what they are locally using will also help.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 12, 2011)

You can order on-line, your local co-op carries wormers, and Tractor supply company(TSC) carries many choices.

Here is a great link about wormers
http://www.fiascofarm.com/goats/wormers.htm


www.fiascofarm.com has lots of great goat health information on vaccinating and proper care.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 13, 2011)

One other thing that I forgot to mention above, there was a post some time ago by a member who said their vet told them not to use the horse paste.  The reason is that the paste is generally meant to be given all in one dose - not divided into smaller doses.  The wormer portion in the paste may not be mixed evenly through out the tube.  So this means that you may have a couple goats getting mostly paste mix and another getting a huge horse size dose.  

On the other hand, I know of at least one member on here who has used the paste with success.  I guess it's a personal decision - but the info from the vet makes sense so I wouldn't chance it.


----------



## mossyStone (Feb 13, 2011)

Now my Vet told me that was not ture that the paste is mixed very well  before entering the tubes... so that wouldn't happen. But who really knows?

 But again to each his own choice, I have used paste before i was told to try the inject cattle wormer...

Of course we dont worm just because, i have fecals done to see where we are at for the load and what kind we are dealing with...


----------



## miron28 (Feb 13, 2011)

i use cydectin works great for me i worm once a month in the spring, summer, fall. winter time i don't worm you can get it at a local farm store or you can order it here. http://www.hoeggergoatsupply.com they are really great people you can call them they will answer any questions you have about goats!


----------



## jason_mazzy (Feb 13, 2011)

I dont know how that can be true with the paste. The reason is most paste has a measuring ring and you are to dose each horse  according to its weight. so if 3 turns is good for one horse the it would only make sense that it applies across the board or else you would be under or over dosing everything.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 15, 2011)

jason_mazzy said:
			
		

> I dont know how that can be true with the paste. The reason is most paste has a measuring ring and you are to dose each horse  according to its weight. so if 3 turns is good for one horse the it would only make sense that it applies across the board or else you would be under or over dosing everything.


I have used the horse wormer with praziquantil in it to get rid of a heavy tapeworm load and it worked like a charm.  AFter spending some time calculating dosages we settled on 3x the dosage for a horse, I am telling you with in a week you could see my goats put weight back on and their hair coat improve.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 15, 2011)

miron28 said:
			
		

> i use cydectin works great for me i worm once a month in the spring, summer, fall. winter time i don't worm you can get it at a local farm store or you can order it here. http://www.hoeggergoatsupply.com they are really great people you can call them they will answer any questions you have about goats!


I am surprised more people on here don't mention Cydectin, but It might be that the main people are dairy and they don't us it because there is no test on it for lactating animals, I don't blame them, I wouldn't want to be drinking the milk after using that stuff. 

We use it on our main herd, and a little on our growing kids but we mostly treat our kids for cocci and keep an eye out for heavy tapeworm loads, We market at 4 months, so most our kids aren't here long enough to ever be wormed. 

Our show whethers on the other hand are pretty much wormed one time a month with either cydectin or valbazen or one of the other wormers. We stop worming atleast 30 days before sale date. 

Our replacement keeper does and main herd are wormed individually on an as needed basis, based on their over health, weight gain, pinkness of eye and lips.  I have had does not wormed in a couple years. Got to love that.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 15, 2011)

I use Ivermectin injectable and Safeguard.  I am also in the northeast and have had success.   

I have Dairy goats,  I only worm AS NEEDED.  I have fecals run and go from there.  I have not had to worm in almost a year...so things are going great!!  (KNOCK ON WOOD)  

But spring is coming and warm weather and worms loads...so who knows.  I have two does that will be kiddin late in April...so I will do them after delivery.  So there are a few exceptions to worming. 

But thats what we use on dairy goats...


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 15, 2011)

I use cydectin.  The only one I'm using it on now is Hillary, because she's so puny from a Barberpole explosion.  
I *try* not to use it at all, if I can help it.  I've had a 50 ml bottle for 2 yrs and it's not half gone yet.

I don't suggest it to new goat owners purely b/c I don't want them to start out w/ the "heavy" stuff 1st, instead start w/ the lowest type dewormer that will work for you, and use it until it stops working, AND THEN move up to the next level.

If someone starts using cydectin, and uses it until it stops working...
there's really nowhere to go from there, as far as a stronger dewormer.

Levamisole can be dangerous if overdosed...valbazen can cause abortions...better to start w/ safeguard at 2 or 3x the dose, and ivermectin, and see if they'll do it.

Also, it may have been me posting about the horse paste / tube filling.  My vet visited pharnam (I believe that's who it was) years ago and said she wouldn't use paste on goats b/c when they filled the tubes, the med went in 1st, then the 'filler', and they weren't properly 'mixed' in the tube.

Since then, they may have changed how they fill them, or other companies may not do it 'that way'. 

It's been a good 10 or 12 years since she told me that tale...a lot may have changed.


She even recommends giving any adult, full-sized horse the entire tube, regardless of their weight, for that reason.

I'm not saying she's right or wrong, just sayin' what she told me.  And she's a darn good vet, who owns and rehabs horses, not just a dog vet or someone who's read the books but never practiced in theory.
Her advice means a lot to me, and I tend to believe what she tells me.

Add to that the fact that there are dewormers labeled for goats now, and enough info on the others (such as ivermectin injectable) that are proven to work, I just don't see a reason to risk possibly under dosing w/ the paste.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 15, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I don't suggest it to new goat owners purely b/c I don't want them to start out w/ the "heavy" stuff 1st, instead start w/ the lowest type dewormer that will work for you, and use it until it stops working, AND THEN move up to the next level.
> 
> If someone starts using cydectin, and uses it until it stops working...
> there's really nowhere to go from there, as far as a stronger dewormer.


AGREE 100% !  Great point...and very important!!!



You dont kill flies with a nuclear bomb


----------



## goat lady (Feb 15, 2011)

We just found a large animal vet and she was out to our place yesterday and she looked things over. She does have goats also which is wonderful. I had gotten two goats from someone last year that gave them horse dewormer. We don't have horses so never had it to give to them. This vet yesterday said do not use horse dewormer cause you have to get the dosage just right or it is doing no good. Also she said cydectin is like a last resort. She suggested safeguard for goats and Valbazen. I have the safeguard and am going to order some of the other. She also suggested that you only deworm when they look like they need it. Checking the eyes and gums like someone already said. She said if you deworm on a regular basis then they get immuned to the dewormer. She actually lives not far from us, so it makes everything work out for us. I was just glad she came out and said for the most part were doing what was best for our goats. Just one girl is a little under weight. But everyone looked good.


----------

